# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best OTC fat burner

## CYCLEON

thought it would be nice to see everyones preferences

----------


## EXCESS

Woohoo, the first vote for Xenadrine! I actually like a few of those but I'm loyal to Xenadrine. Good poll!

----------


## ptbyjason

gotta go with Xenadrine. You'll never guess where I suggest getting it from.

----------


## CYCLEON

> _Originally posted by ptbyjason_ 
> *gotta go with Xenadrine. You'll never guess where I suggest getting it from.*


he...he....  :Wink: 
yeah you guys voting for xen should buy it from the AR store - $23 is cheap, cheap , cheap!

----------


## ZTEM

xenadrine is the best shit I have ever used, but if you can get a hold of straight pure ephedrine, thats a nice product to get

----------


## dane26

i'm still a fan of good ole Xenadrine, the old stand by.

----------


## MarkyMark

I like Hydroxycut quite a bit ... But never taken Xenadrine ....I heard Hydroxycut has more active ingredient than Xenadrine .... Has anyone tried it and still like Xenadrine better? thanks for the help....

----------


## ptbyjason

Yep, tried 'em both. Let's see, 12 Hydroxycut or 4 Xenadrine?
Gotta go with Xenadrine for the amount of pills and the results.

----------


## georgie24

IM GOING TO SAY TETRACAL IS GOOD I USED IT FOR A MONTH AND PEOPLE NOTICE A CHANGE IN MY PHYZIKE..STILL WANNA USE SOMTHING STRONGER THOUGH!!!!

----------


## fastman

In my effort to get rid of weight I once tried a ephedrine, caffeine and asprin stack (can't remember the brand name) and it was real hard on my stomach and made me feel worse then a couple cups of coffee. I stopped after 2 days. I took the suggested amount, but was that too much and should I have started lower and built up?

Is Xenadrine easier on the system?

----------


## xenithon

what about universal animal cuts?

----------


## dumbells101

Yep I go with the 3 drug ECA stack. I find it works faster than the herbals as well. If you can't get it let me know.

----------


## RON

I'm using an ECA stack. Not only gives me energy but keeps my appetite down.

----------


## SolidRock

I've done good on hydroxycut, e,c,a,,,and plain L-carnintine

----------


## MarkyMark

I was just given Thembuterol ,,,, anyone??? I have been taking 4 Hydroxycuts in the morning and was told to drop those and take one Thembuterol .... ( hope spelling is right ) The ampage felt the same but lasted all day with one pill .... senedrin or something is the active replacement for ephedrine .... I will check spelling and repost .... let me know your experience....

----------


## Morg

i used ripped fuel extreme(which i think they took off the shelves)with biotest t2(which i think they also took off the shelf)and i burned off about 12 pounds in about 3 weeks,didnt lose any strength and i didnt get the shakes like i do from xenedrine,eh take it or leave it,Morg

----------


## DEI

T-3, CLEN , L-Carnitine

----------


## dumbells101

> _Originally posted by MarkyMark_ 
> *I was just given Thembuterol ,,,, anyone??? I have been taking 4 Hydroxycuts in the morning and was told to drop those and take one Thembuterol .... ( hope spelling is right ) The ampage felt the same but lasted all day with one pill .... senedrin or something is the active replacement for ephedrine .... I will check spelling and repost .... let me know your experience....*


Who makes that stuff? I'm looking in my catalog and can't find it. :Confused:

----------


## MBaraso

Hydroxcycut....I lost 48lbs  :Big Grin:

----------


## macrophage69alpha

basic male fat loss: EC (clen the first time)
basic female fat loss: Yohimbine(though probably stacked with NYC as it is tolerated better by women than EC)

appetite suppression: NYC

for hard to lose fat "stubborn fat": topical yohimbine (yohimburn  :Smilie:  )

btw- DNP kicks ass and stacks well with all of the above (though clen should be used post DNP cycle)

----------


## Swedeboy

Nice to see that you've got so many products to choose from. Almost everyone of those listed are forbidden in this god for saken country. People have to order from shops from the states and with shipping costs it's expensive.

----------


## Doc40

I like Ripped Fuel Extreme and if you want to bounce off the walls theres a product called Krankers by IDS. I went on a cruise and didnt gain a pound or lose but I ate a shitload.

----------


## Shredz

ECA...it rocks..plus the price is right..nice and cheap...100 25mg $9.99 canadian 100 200mg cafs.. $ 9.99 nothing better in OTC IMO

However...when i have it..nothing beats CLEN

----------


## Tobey

> _Originally posted by CYCLEON_ 
> *
> 
> he...he.... 
> yeah you guys voting for xen should buy it from the AR store - $23 is cheap, cheap , cheap!*


You want cheap. Try Thermogene. It is much more potent the xenadrine and it only cost about $9.00 for a bottle of 60 as aposed to 23-30 dollars for xen.
IC

And yeah, They got that at the AR store as well. :Clapping Hands:

----------


## Cali

Anyone ever hear of Hydroxydrine? Supposed to be Hydroxycut and Xenadrine in one...

----------


## ibiza69

i agree clen rocks :Strong Smiley:

----------


## llbeastcd

Generic or store brand ECA. I use Xetalean for 11 bucks a bottle. Same stuff, same concentrations as Xena.

----------


## MonStar1023

I would say either Adipokinetix or Xenadrine..

 :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Frank Castle

Hydroxadrine isn't so good, wouldn't waste your money. A friend of mine works there and will tell you they underdose their stuff. Is that pic of you Cali?

----------


## georgie24

clenbutrx by the infamous vpx hand down winner in my book. not only burned fat but also gives a relaxing feling after a workout after using clenbutrx i will never ever touch another fat burner again like i agree with sk* about the xenadrine it made me so hungry i had to binge lol it improves overall vascularity too. try it for 2 months then repost with your experience youll thank me.

btw use the liquid its wat more effective it taste like puke but you will love the reward
i tossed clenbuterol and went with clenbutrx i will post my pics as soon as i get a digital cam


wheres that puke smiley hehe :Camera:

----------


## G Child

Couldn't really say, I've never used ECA for fat loss. Used it for staying awake and getting energy boosts though, Ripped Fuel Extreme worked pretty good. 

For fat loss one of my buddies went from 260 just straight fat to about 195 nice and solid with Adipokinetix and Googlbolix. I think he was using Xen too, but it was crazy to see his old Drivers ID, he was fat as shit!!!!!!!!

----------


## justins82

xenadrine is my fav by far, but i tried animal cuts, works much better but u gotta take like 100 pills a day

----------


## ryanhalllmark

i am also using xenaleane...or how ever you spell it...But is very sim. to xen...alot cheap too.. find it at wallyworld (wallmart)

----------


## NightOp

i think i'll stick with the classic ECA stack.. however, is it safe to just buy all three drugs at a drugstore (such as ephedrine, no-doze, bayer..) and then put together your own stack (like suggested before i think on a previous reply)... or would i be just as good taking Ripped Fuel or another herbal form ...?

----------


## Sicilian30

No Jason, where should we get it. Okay ya'll kill me for askin that..

----------


## J-Rod

AdipoKinetix or EC stacked with tiratricol or 3,5 Diiodo-l-thyronine (Thyrocuts 2), you can't go wrong!

----------


## manijak

peronally THC + xenadrine .....I don't know about chemical benefit of THC other than I heard somewhere that increases the # of red blood cells but that combination will make me work out like an animal..not that I already don't but makes you not feel so much pain and gives a good drive

----------


## Ray

i love ripped fuel extreme. It gets me going like no other fat burner/energy enhancer. Atually i lifted a personal record today in the squatwith taking it 20 min before

----------


## Lariat1

I went with the Xenadrine

----------


## Nico

I think that xenedrine is great if you want to loose weight, but be prepared to loose a great deal of muscle and strength. Now I take Hydroxy, strength is going up.

----------


## ripped_82

I find the best one to be Animal Cuts by Universal. Its expensive but man does it work.

----------


## MaxoutMike

The ones i used: Clen , Ephedrine 25, Dymetadrine extreme, Hydroxycut, Ripped fuel, Stero Max Yellow caps

1. Has to be clen of course  :Big Grin:  

2. mvpnutrition has Ephedrine 25, synthetic ephedrine. The best and cheapest legal (depends on which country you're in) supplement you can get hold of imho. A definite tip for everyone!

3. dymetadrine extreme great product but the ephedrine is natural and therefor not as good as mvp's supp.

Im trying out those Stero Max Yellow caps right now, and it looks like there coming close to beating dymetadrine for 3d place! They seem to work heavier on my system and they're cheaper

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

I've done Thermodrine, btw the just pulled it off the shelves as of today, Hydroxycut, Syndrex, Xenadrine, Ultimate orange, Adipokenitix, Speed stack by Abb, Synalean, Rippedfuel, and would have to say Speed stack for sustained energy and Ultimate orange for the buzz, and Adipo- hydroxy for fat loss- at least this is what got me shredded. But mostly it was my diet at the time.

----------


## BryckHouse

I used Ripped Fuel when i start dieting a few years back and lost a ton of weight... but that just might be because i was 330 pounds and finally decided not to be a fat ass... I got down to around 250.. More resently i took a break from all fat burners then when back and used Xenadrine for ok results...

----------


## aspect of dave

i am thinking about the hydroxycut, it seems to have the all around better results. What about cutting gel by nutrasport, i heard a lot of people talking about yohibrum for topical fat loss, but what about cutting gel, is it bs?

----------


## NightOp

cutting gel is BS, get a good ECA like Xenadrine or NYC and stack that with yohimburn if you have some troublesome fat... be sure to read how to use yohimburn because if you half-do it so to speak, it won't work well... best thing for fat loss is reduced calorie diet and cardio, period...  :Big Grin:

----------


## the original jason

done alot of the above and just started on clenbutrx liquid so far i would say its by far far the best one i tried

peace

----------


## newone

Hydroxycut always gave me the shakes and hurt my stomach at first...but on the other side it gives me killer energy boost and makes me sweat like hell.

----------


## aspect of dave

thx, what is the difference between cutting gel and yohimburn?

----------


## metzger66

Xenadrine all the way.... :Strong Smiley:  

metzger66

----------


## A_Nice

Only thing ive used is Hydroxy cut. It works but I' hate taking all those capsules everyday. Also it seems really acidic and I get major heartburn when I take it , anyone else experience this?

I'm gonna try Xenadrine next time around, not as pricy, fewer pills, and supposedly works just as good.

----------


## NightOp

> _Originally posted by aspect of dave_ 
> *thx, what is the difference between cutting gel and yohimburn?*


from what i understand cuttin gel is simply a local diuretic (water loss) and a poor fat burner... I've never used it, but of the dozens of reviews from ppl I've talked to, it sucks.

I have tried yohimburn and think its an excellent product, but like most things, don't expect magical resutls.. you gotta do the cardio and apply it properly. Yohimburn is designed to release a2 receptor fat deposits (..www.yohimburn.com for more info).

----------


## Frank Castle

I am taking ripped fuel extreme in the morning and xenadrine in the after noon and it is working quite well. Can't take ripped fuel extreme all day, would have a heart attack. Just found somewhere I can get it, since it was pulled of the shelves.

----------


## newone

Its true...Hydroxy cut and heart burn. I thought it was just me and really didn't think about it but I got heart burn bad around my last dose of the day often it did last long. I also seemed to get it late at night before bed. Thinking back it had to be the Hydroxy cut because it was the only supp I was taken and I never got it before or after I stop using it.

----------


## Nico

Just curious, why did they pull extreme ripped fuel off the shelves?

----------


## aspect of dave

probably cause you would have a heart attack if you took it all day.

see Frank's post . . .

----------


## Commander_Bash

hydroxycut makes me feel like throwing up i took ripped fuel extreme last summer it burned off all of my muscle ......xenadrine does the same thing but i only take half the dose and it works good for me and it doesnt upset my stomach like hydroxcut does.

Peace

----------


## rotty508

Has anyone else tried the clenbutrex caps. i just started using them and i can definity feel em, no stomach problems either

----------


## justme

ripped fuel is the best that I have used so far. I am waiting on clenbutrx to try but ripped fuel remains my ole stand by. I have tried most of twin labs fat burners (metabolift, ripped fuel , ripped fuel extreme, diet fuel,) and ThermoGenisis for results ripped fuel won hands down, I spoke to somebody about the fat burners and they told me that ripped fuel actually has more fat burners than the others even ripped fuel extreme. In ripped fuel extreme they took out 2 of the fat burners and replaced them with energy enhancers.

----------


## goulet_chris

i've used spirosome,, some pretty good shit,,, gets me bouncing off the walls,, but you feel so lazy when you stop taken it,, anyone hear of that?

----------


## xzoomzx

i take dymetradne extreme by ast........i heard if you take eca 5 days on 2 days off it works better is that tru e? anyone ever tried it ?

----------


## woodsy169

I have taken Adipokinetix and Xenadrine...Thermogen II by Sci-Fit beat them both...

----------


## Ermantroudt

Themo-X from X-Tech Sports. They also have a Usnic Acid product, which I have not used, but my training partner has been using it for a week and found it to have made a big impact on his BF% already.

Ermantroudt

----------


## woodsy169

Well, I am currently taking Clenbutrx liquid...tastes like chit!! But, seems to work really well...hits you quick. This is my fourth day on it and I can already tell that I am leaner...If it didn't taste so bad it would be great!

----------


## DATY Fanatic

I just received and started Clenbutrx today. I've read several postive threads about it. I'm looking forward to seeing for myself. I'll be upping my cardio as well. I'll keep you all posted with my progress.

----------


## DATY Fanatic

Oh yeah, it does taste like crap...but not as bad as I expected.

----------


## Vaj10

stay away from stacker.... according to some guy at vitamin shoppe, he said stacker does not spare ur muscle mass...

----------


## the original jason

how about md-6 anyone new formula??

----------


## tt333

I have to go with Hydroxycut, it helped me lose 65pds.

----------


## hatchblack

I will let you know how PPL LiquaClen/Ketofen works here shortly. I plan on doing 2 weeks on and 2weeks off (with ECA) twice and we will see how much I loose.

----------


## adamar71

don't know anything about xenadrine, but i use Prolab's Therma Pro with Ma Huang thermogenic stacker. 2 bottles w/ 60 capsules each for $18.95

----------


## juicemonkey

I use both xen and hydrox one one week and the other the next i swop off each week does any one know if it is bad to stay on it for to long

----------


## Jdawg50

Started NYC last week, I like it.. no asprin. Jacks me up good.

----------


## FmRommel

CHARGE!!!

----------


## skyeler

I don't know if anyone has read my thread about this but I just got a pill called anorex from GNC and its only suppose to be taken by people that were 30 pounds or more over weight. But I was wondering if anyone has heard of this product or ever taken it before. It seems to be working really well I lost 9 pounds in 3 days but I also went on a no carb diet. I'm pretty sure it would be an eca, but its 153.00 for a months supply.

----------


## David B.

cardio

--dnb

----------


## Decoder

I'm Pretty sure THC speeds up the metabolism.

----------


## Ex_banana-eater

Why isnt usnic acid up there? It is much more potent than any of those.

----------


## EXCESS

> _Originally posted by Ex_banana-eater_ 
> *Why isnt usnic acid up there? It is much more potent than any of those.*


I'm interested to hear about your experience(s) with usnic acid.

----------


## Vibrantred94gt

there is long article about 3 posts above this one about sports supps and one of those is about dhea. 

It says that in a study, they fed a certain amount of peopl 1600 mg a day of dhea and they lost 31% fat. I forget how long the time period it was.

THat is intersting though,(to me), because I was reading a study about lean system 7, a new fat burner thats main ingrediant is 7 keto dhea. In that study, they were saying that the lean system group lost like 9 % more than the eca stack group. 

Now, I am sure there is not 1600 mg grams of dhea in lean system 7, but........ :Don't know:  

I might try taking the 1600mg a day and seeing what happens.

----------


## Mr.gH

Call me crazy, but I use some stuff called sperosome. It's a liquid so you gotta take it with a lil wanna-be syringe so peeps look at you funny(if they only knew). But it works like magic. Plus I hate taking pills, so its a nice change.

----------


## BlocRoc

Three Little Letters for me!



DNP 

Nothing else!

----------


## Imfamous10

Monday after this trip to the valley Im going with xenadrine EFX and sticking with a low carb diet. might spike it with 60mg Kaizen Ephedrine in the morning same workout but dropped the weight a tiny bit and added 4 30min sessions of cardio a week.

diet looks like this

9am
2 optimum 100% pure whey shakes

10am
30min cardio

11:30am
4 eggs 
1 optimum shake

2pm
2 optimum shakes

4pm
something like a couple servings of chicken
or tunafish

afternoon workout-weight training

6pm
2 optimum shakes

8pm
whatever is at my girlfriends house unless its the average beans and tortillas (she's latino) in that case maybe some more tunafish and a few crackers

10pm
2 optimum shakes

note that Im doing this the poormans way substituting the optimum shakes and mrps, dont gimme no shit I know but Im broke  :Smilie:  

started this monday with ephedrine but wont start the xenadrine till next monday
talk to me if this sounds good, or not

----------


## Terminator-850

I liked Hydroxycut when I first started using it ,but now I dont get the same effects from it anymore, and basically I think its just a bunch of caffeine. Be prepared for some headaches after a marked absence of taking them.

----------


## talon

Ive used 1 stacker 2 a day, very good for me so far.....

----------


## BREASTMAN

Of what is left...LIQUID CLENBUTRX for sure. Lipokinetix used to lead the pack before it was so harshly pulled!

----------


## bigswole30

liquid clenbutrx and clen 357 are the best. Superior ingredients and delivery system.

----------


## dutchboy

stacker 2 seems impossible to beat to me. I feel more off that then clen .
but I had oxysux and maybe that had something to do with it.

----------


## arnold1980

i found this shit online called thermadrol. I've tried everything out there and this is the bomb. Plus i don't crash hard coming off it.

----------


## Hyperlite

Xenadrine RFA-1 was the best!!!

D&E Pharm. make MAXADRINE and it is the exact same thing....

dpsnutrition.com has it...

----------


## LightWeightBaby

so many of them are basic ECA stacks so they are all so similar.

----------


## MrOlympia2014

IMO, alot of eph. products work very nicely. Xenadrine, E/C/A, Stacker 2, Stacker 3, Vasopro HCL eph.

----------


## fritz2435

Does anyone know if ephedra free products work? Is it just that the dosage is much higher?

----------


## OSTIE

Senior year in highschool, lost 73 lbs using xenadrine RFA-1, cutting ALOT of calories and running. I did lose strength and muscle though too. But i guess when your that overweight, you set one goal at a time and lose all the fat first. Now that RFA-1 is gone, I sometimes cycle hydroxadrine, which is supposed to combine hydroxicut and RFA-1. Ive never cared for the ephedra free products. It doesnt seem to suppress the appetite as well and Ive always liked that jump start ephedra does for you

----------


## Consistency

ephedra free products dont WORK!!!!! also i think this thread is out dated since ephedra is no longer OTC.

----------


## 151

I can still get ephedra products OTC around here. I'm stocking up while it lasts.

----------


## co2boi

any of your basic methamphetamines will have the desired affect..hehe  :Smilie:

----------


## George777

Interesting thread about losing weight and cutting-up. Any seasoned folk who tried ephedrine or clenbuterol ? What's best in terms of optimal thermogenesis and which has the worst side-effects?

I tried ephedrine for a period... not for dieting but for aggressive workouts and incredible pumps. I had some side-effects like mild tremors and psycho-speeds. Now I want to cut-up and get leaner for summer.

This time I will get into a Clen cycle for 2-3 months. I found http://clebuterol.com and ordered some.

Any recommendations on a solid and *tested* cutting-up scheme? I'd appreciate some advice from seasoned folks. Also share side-effects and the impact on fat loss... thanks!

----------


## co2boi

I used ephedrine for a short time and it caused me to have some pretty scary heart spells. I literally thought I was going to die (or at least pass out) a few times because my heart was skipping beats and junk. Scary stuff...
Oh, I never really experienced any fat loss from taking it, although I laid off pretty quickly when the episodes started.

----------


## Valmont

T-rex.

----------


## George777

Yeah, I'll probably never take ephedrine again; doesn't worth the risk.
Clenbuterol seems to be much, much safer. Don't expect getting cut without dieting.
Also never had any experience on thyroid-based aides. I presume that it's very dangerous to consume t-aides?

----------


## co2boi

George, I checked out the Clen site. I noticed that anyone can order any product they have, with no proof of prescription, although you are "supposed to have one". This seems a little too good to be true (or just dangerous). Have you actually ordered, received, used, etc.. yet?

----------


## George777

Co2boi,

Yes - anyone can order. It's your responsibility when it comes to ordering steroids from Mexico, or anywhere else without a prescription (the 'unwritten law'). 
Actually, this is the only source I trust to ordering stuff regularly. I have friends who order lots of bulks and always received their stuff. Taking steroids is dangerous for sure, but you already know the drift. 

I have repeatedly ordered testo, deca , clen and other substances - all went through OK.

----------


## co2boi

Right on. I can't help but wonder if ordering such things from Mexico is safer than ordering say, Fina, through a US site. Although no prescription is needed for Fina, having a box of it delivered to the suburbs (i.e. no cattle for miles) makes me feel a bit uneasy. 
Anywho, thanks for the info bro.

----------


## co2boi

Oh yeah, ignore that "arcade challenge" ****. I was just curious. =o)

----------


## George777

No problem co2boi. I'd say better stay off 'roids. I know how it feels like "visualizing yourself to your ultimate supremacy", you get tempted to become a Superman... just for a while.

I have a friend who gains *1 pound of muscle every month*, even without steroids - he's been training for 9 years (9 x 12 months... about 110 pounds of rock-hard muscles and he still gains.

He currently weighs 200+

So, is taking roids the only path to ultimateness? Definitely "no"; but if this (110 extra muscle-pounds) folk took steroids systematically, he'd probably gain over 3 pounds of muscle every month... 

_Dare to do the Math_
His gains would *Triple*!

Simply put, you can theoritically gain up to 200 pure muscle-pounds with steroids and a revolutionary training scheme like Mike Mentzer's.

----------


## co2boi

I'm a little confused. Are you saying that you are against steroids ? "testo, deca , clen " are all roids. Maybe I am just missing the message in your reply.

----------

